# Toro 724 worth $35?



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Neighborhood garage sales, Toro 724, 3 forward speeds, no electric start, the Toro with the drum and doesn't need shear pins, runs good, surface rust on the top of the auger housing. I don't know the condition of the belts, don't care, or friction disk.

They are asking $35. Should I jump on it? How much for a flip in the fall/winter?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if it runs and works i am kind of surprised you didn't grab it if you got a place to store it till next winter. does it have electric start? if so and there is no issue with it like leaky tires or anything like that i would probably ask $150-200 if it is in good shape and ready to go. i don't usually worry about belts too much if the machine is that cheap. usually belts are about $10 or less unless the machine is one of the ones that take an odd sized belt.


----------



## Shortlid (Jul 19, 2017)

I second that, any runner in New Hampshire worth $100 min in late fall.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Old Toros don't sell well in SE Mass...I've got some beauties I lovingly went through and are pristine....can't sell for s$*t....Powerstrokes are just a little better. I would only pick up a Toro if I wanted it for myself...not to resell. For $35 hard to go wrong though.


----------



## murray1575 (Jul 23, 2019)

If I could find one like that for that price I would grab it as long as the engine is good and it is not badly rusted. I saw one on Craigslist today listed for $100. It seems that a lot of older machines don't have electric start (like my 1979 Toro 421).


----------



## John Wallace (Sep 17, 2019)

What toro's are you selling sir ?


----------

